# Heater



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Will this heater be ok for a 2ftx1ftx1ft fish tank?

Will it cost much to run? Think it costs around 7p per Kw.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You wont notice anything on your bill heating a tank that size


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

What's the wattage of the heater? Remember that most are thermostatically controlled, the internal cicuitry will turn the heating element on and off to maintain the water temperature within a certain margin of the set temperature on the thermostat. So theoretically the heater wouldn't necessarily be on 24/7, especially so if the room where the tank is situated is warm.

In reality, a 2 x 1 x 1ft tank would add peanuts to your power bill.


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol, forgot to give the link. Doh!

Buy 100 Watt Aquarium Heater at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Small pet accessories.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't buy the heater in the link. It's unbranded and it's cheap, both of which speak volumes as to its quality.

Cheap heaters are prone to cracking and failures in the circuitry surrounding the element and thermostat. It's not worth risking a tank-full of fish just for the sake of a cheap and more than likely crap-quality £9.99 heater. Buy one from a tried-and-tested brand such as Visitherm or Ebo Jager.

Also, 100w may be slightly overkill for a 2 x 1 x 1ft tank, which would have a volume of roughly 54 litres/12 gallons before displacement by substrate and decor. I'd look for something in the 50-75w range.


----------

